# Ringgold, GA - Kyoto, F /A, Catoosa Co.



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13494762

**Good with other dogs

*Likes people & being petted

The Catoosa County, GA Animal Shelter is located on 101 Almond Trail in Ringgold, GA (30736). Shelter hours are 8-4:15 M-F, closed for lunch from 12-12:30. Phone: <span style="color: #FF0000">706-935-2454</span>.

Adoption fee for a furry friend is $60, which includes a certificate for the pet's spay/neuter surgery and office wellness check at a participating vet. Already altered pets are also $60.00. 
More details available at shelter.*


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: RINGGOLD/CATOOSA CO. GA, a/f no id# "Kyoto"*

help for this dog? anyone?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: RINGGOLD/CATOOSA CO. GA, a/f no id# "Kyoto"*

Look at that face!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: RINGGOLD/CATOOSA CO. GA, a/f no id# "Kyoto"*


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: RINGGOLD/CATOOSA CO. GA, a/f no id# "Kyoto"*


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: RINGGOLD/CATOOSA CO. GA, a/f no id# "Kyoto"*

That face is breaking my heart.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: RINGGOLD/CATOOSA CO. GA, a/f no id# "Kyoto"*

bump


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: RINGGOLD/CATOOSA CO. GA, a/f no id# "Kyoto"*

Any updates on this girl? Bumping back to page 1.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: RINGGOLD/CATOOSA CO. GA, a/f no id# "Kyoto"*

bumping up from page 3


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: RINGGOLD/CATOOSA CO. GA, a/f no id# "Kyoto"*

Marjorie called the shelter and Kyoto was just adopted.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: RINGGOLD/CATOOSA CO. GA, a/f no id# "Kyoto"*

woohoooooooooooooo









*happy dance*


----------

